# American Gods



## honimilk (May 14, 2017)

I wanted to like it, but in the end It just wasn't there.
Everyone seems to like the book better, but Idk, the plot didn't end up being the best for me, maybe because im not as much into Norse mythology??

How about you?


----------



## Sarachaga (May 16, 2017)

Honestly, the show seems interesting from what I've seen of it. The visuals kinda reminded me of Night Watch . Anyways, I digress, I've read that the episode was a bit confusing. Still on my watch list tho.


----------

